# my 30 days of training please check it out need ur opinion



## mosayf (Jan 24, 2018)

hey every one , this is going to be my first thread in the forum so I don't know if this is the right place or not so forgive me if am in the wrong place .

so I used to workout like 4years ago and I stopped for almost 2 years now , and I decided to get back to the gym again and now it's been 30 days of dieting and working out. so here is the result . please tell le what u thing of my small progress and what should I change to get better results . here are some photos .

View attachment 149853
View attachment 149851
View attachment 149849
View attachment 149847
View attachment 149855
View attachment 149857


my workout routine is simple :

Monday : chest and triceps

Tuesday : back and biceps

Wednesday : rest

Thursday : shoulders and triceps

Friday : legs and biceps

for dieting I counted my macros and I added 300 calories : so now am consuming every day 2400 clories : 300G carbs 150G protien 67G fats .

am 5.*9 inch or 174cm and 1460.2 lb or 67 kg.

and here is an example of what I eat in one day

breakfast : 80 G oats and 20G peanuts and 3 whole eggs

lunch : 150G chicken breast and 100G rice and 200G courgette and carrots

snack : banana and 50G oats

dinner : 150G chicken breast and 100G rice and 200G courgette and carrots .

so guys please tell me what you think and what should I change ?

thanks


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

You've posted this in competitive journals and no offense, but unless it's an anorexia comp you wont be jumping on stage any time soon.

Up your calories, up your weight.

Why are you doing a split? Build a good strength base first with 3x5 or 5x5. Get the fundamentals down and start bolting s**t on. If you really want a linear PPL, I have posted one below.

Bear in mind if you are going heavy enough, you'll be beyond f**ked constantly. I've been liking greyskulls, 3 days a week full body with accessories for hypertrophy if you so wish.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/37ylk5/a_linear_progression_based_ppl_program_for/


----------



## mosayf (Jan 24, 2018)

thank u so much for taking time a leaving a replay on my thread . and yeah I never want to compete lol am just trying to get a decent body .

so I have read the article on reddit and I learned a lot honestly , so am gonna give it a try for one month and see the result I get from it . and here are the exact exercises i'll be doing , please take a look and tell me what u think , https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MbOWpTBcNNQuqHd8q9jUUR2V-ZERWNDKYPd5kzVjCJQ/template/preview?usp=drive_web&ouid={userId}

and I have a question regarding that routine , as u can see I should only do 1 set of +5 reps on deadlifts !!! is that enough !! I mean I can do +12 reps with 60 kilograms with a good form. so what u think I should do ??.

and for my calories how should I change them what do u suggest ?

and thank you so much I really appreciate u taking from ur time to help me out


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

mosayf said:


> thank u so much for taking time a leaving a replay on my thread . and yeah I never want to compete lol am just trying to get a decent body .
> 
> so I have read the article on reddit and I learned a lot honestly , so am gonna give it a try for one month and see the result I get from it . and here are the exact exercises i'll be doing , please take a look and tell me what u think , https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MbOWpTBcNNQuqHd8q9jUUR2V-ZERWNDKYPd5kzVjCJQ/template/preview?usp=drive_web&ouid={userId}
> 
> ...


 Do you think you can move this to member's journals ?

You'll probably get more replies and advice there

x


----------



## mosayf (Jan 24, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Do you think you can move this to member's journals ?
> 
> You'll probably get more replies and advice there
> 
> x


 emmm sure but I don't know how since this is my first thread in the forum


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

mosayf said:


> emmm sure but I don't know how since this is my first thread in the forum


 Thats fine , just start a new one under member's journals


----------

